# Giorgio Armani Designer Shaping Cream Foundation



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey All!

I was wondering if anyone of you have tried this foundation? :S

And another problem, I live up north..Giorgio Armani stock only in London..Arghh! Help? How can I tell which colour is best for me?


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 10, 2008)

i wish i knew where to get armani foundation up north, it looks amazing , London is the only place as far as i know, the website has swatches but really hard to tell.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 10, 2008)

What is your MAC skintone?  I might be able to help.  
I wear Giorgio Armani Designer Modeling Compact foundation in 5.5, Micro-Fil Loose Powder in 2, and High Precision Retouch Concealer in 3.5 and I am NC30.
The colors run LIGHT, so this is really best to purchase in-person. I had to try three different shades of foundation alone just to get everything right. If you decide to get the foundation, get the Micro-Fil powder too.  I have never tried anything quite so soft, finely milled, slightly iridescent (just a touch) for a soft glow.  This is a great daytime foundation since it looks so natural.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2008)

HMMM in Mac studio fix..it's NC37

can you help? Orr am I too dark? :S


----------



## msdavidcameron (May 18, 2008)

You can get this in Harvey Nichols, Leeds.


----------



## glam8babe (May 18, 2008)

i wish they had armani in the north east


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2008)

I have this foundation, actually have them all except Hydra Glow and Matte Slk. This is a luxuriously comfortable cream foundation that I apply with the MAC 187 and it looks completely flawless on me, if applied with a skunk brush it can run light, but you can layer it for total flawlessness. I'm acne-prone but this hasn't ever broken me out.

For reference I am MAC NC20 and I wear it in #2. Hope this helps.


----------



## ginger9 (May 26, 2008)

I'm in Toronto and we don't have many GA counter around either. I only have the Luminous Silk Foundation, I am C35 and I wear 6.5 in LSF if that helps you.


----------



## frocher (May 26, 2008)

..........


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 3, 2008)

I am NC40 and shade 8 is perfect for me.


----------

